# First big TNR for us!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My group here in Arizona (Paws Patrol) did our first TNR large trapping. We got twenty cats in two days. A record for us was 3 in one trap! Its a trailer park near the Mexican border. One woman asked if we could neuter her indoor kitties which she couldn't afford to do. we did.

A local gallery, whose owner is a devoted cat lover, stepped forward with a $1000 check from a silent auction they had last weekend and another friend of mine stepped forward with a $500 check. 

Our next project is a 100 cat colony. It boggles our minds even to fund it and the logistics. Just have to remember and repeat- it is one cat at a time, one cat at a time, one cat at a time. :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good work!! Nice gesture to do that woman's cats. And wow, what sizable gifts!! Hats off and a big salute.....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Tim! It was quiet amazing how everything came together. Esp since this is our first year out doing TNR. 

I think we may end up with a few kittens that could be socialized and adopted out. Half the cats we trap end up being abandoned pets. Its a Mexican cultural thing the way they treat their pets. They dump them in the desert to die when they are tired of them. 

If there is a viable colony we release them back since there arent enough homes to foster, in our fledgling organization.

The area we're trapping in has virtually been ignored and is at crisis situation with cats. Were starting to make a small dent!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Our next project is a 100 cat colony. It boggles our minds even to fund it and the logistics. Just have to remember and repeat- it is one cat at a time, one cat at a time, one cat at a time. :?


Exactly my thoughts... one cat at a time... It becomes very overwhelming when you find a colony of 50-100...it seem so daunting. But...as you say... we take it one cat at a time. Thanks for all the work you are doing....you rock!!! :thumb


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

You are awesome!!! :thumb :thumb :thumb Please keep up your good work, and thank you for what you're doing! 

Also, I withdraw all complaints about my little ten-cat alley. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Awesome is right! That's a wonderful achievement! Thank you all, and congratulations.


----------

